
Show HN: Paper Planes, mini game on Slack - godot
https://paperplanes.work/
======
godot
Developer here. Just something I spent a couple weekends working on to get
familiar with Slack API development.

Haven't seen any "game" on the Slack app directory yet. No clue if they accept
any games, but I submitted my app and they said it's being reviewed for
approval. One of their guidelines say apps must be productive or contribute in
some way to work. But then again, there's a host of meme/gifs/cats apps too.
We'll see.

I know there's a shameless freemium feature in there, hoping someone buys and
helps pay the bills :)

------
colept
Love the idea of Slack games but no screenshots or explanation on the site?
Not even a video?

Pass.

~~~
godot
Thanks, this is actually great feedback.

Since it's a text-based game and it's all in the Slack interface, it didn't
occur to me that I should make screenshots. But you're right that it would be
helpful to have to give an idea of what it does. I'm going to make some and
put it on the site.

